# Why men don't write advice columns



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

Dear Walter,

I hope you can help me here. The other day, I set off for 
work leaving my husband in the house watching the TV as usual. I hadn't 
driven more than a mile down the road when the engine conked out and 
the car shuddered to a halt. I walked back home to get my husband's 
help. When I got home I couldn't believe my eyes. He was in our 
bedroom with the neighbor's daughter. I am 32, my husband is 34, and 
the neighbor's daughter is 22. We have been married for ten years.

When I confronted him, he broke down and admitted that they had 
been having an affair for the past six months. I told him to stop or I 
would leave him. He was let go from his job six months ago and he 
says he has been feeling increasingly depressed and worthless. I love 
him very much, but ever since I gave him the ultimatum he has become 
increasingly distant. He won't go to counseling and I'm afraid I can't 
get through to him anymore. Can you please help? 

Sincerely, 

Sheila 

******************************

Dear Sheila: 

A car stalling after being driven a short distance can be caused by a 
variety of faults with the engine. Start by checking that there is no debris 
in the fuel line. If it is clear, check the vacuum pipes and hoses on the intake 
manifold and also check all grounding wires. If none of these approaches solves the 
problem, it could be that the fuel pump itself is faulty, causing low delivery 
pressure to the injectors. 

I hope this helps. 

Walter


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

That's pretty good


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...or, you could just be out of gas.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

I would get a new car ...and girlfriend!


----------



## Silverado_11 (Apr 18, 2008)

That was grrrrrreeeaaaaaatttttttt.


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Very funny


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Nick said:


> ...or, you could just be out of gas.


Very true!


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

At first I thought it could be a frozen fuel line but since the OP is from Florida that seems unlikely.


----------



## larkor (Jul 13, 2007)

Check out Snopes under "Dear Miriam".


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Could be a condom over the exhaust pipe too!


----------

